# LC Meter con PIC 16F876A y LCD NOKIA 3310



## fdesergio (Jun 14, 2010)

La verdad me gusto muchisismo por lo sencillo y bonito, mirenli, chauuuuuuuu

http://projectproto.blogspot.com/2009/09/lc-meter-pic16f876a-n3310lcd.html

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w12tMc6GFpM&feature=player_embedded


----------



## antiworldx (Jun 14, 2010)

Pêrfecto!
Alguien sabe como usar esas pantallas? Alguien tiene el protocolo de comunicacion?


----------



## tiago (Jun 15, 2010)

Que interesante, yo tengo un 3210 ... ¿Le servirá esa pantalla?

Saludos.

Por cierto, en la misma página hay varios modelos de pantallas de Nokia y cómo darles uso.


----------



## joakiy (Jun 15, 2010)

Aunque no viene al caso, no podemos olvidar que hay un programa freeware con el que podemos calcular inductancias entre otras decenas de cosas:

MiscEl Una calculadora para casi todo


----------



## diego_z (Jun 18, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> Pêrfecto!
> Alguien sabe como usar esas pantallas? Alguien tiene el protocolo de comunicacion?


 hola si te referis al codigo para este lc m esta debajo del video en el link del primer post y si no es asi en la zona de programacion hay bastante informacion


----------



## tiago (Jun 19, 2010)

Aqui está éste esquema, creo que la del 3210 tambien es la misma.

Saludos.

Ésto tambien puede ser util: http://www.fullcustom.es/guias/conexion-pc-lcds-nokia-5110-5120-5125-5130-5160-5175-5185-6110-6150


----------

